# 59 y.o. Strongman on Brittain's Got Talent!



## Carol (Apr 17, 2009)

This fellow was a blast to watch. 

Security Consultant Manjit Singh, who says he "only 59"  blows up a hot water bottle and then pulls a van with........a body part I didn't think you could pull anything with.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2009)

My first question is how did he come to pull a van with his ear the first time? I have been plenty bored at times, but never once in my 46yrs did I ever come up with something like that, yikes! 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## jarrod (Apr 18, 2009)

i think the blond judge wanted him.

chicks totally dig strength.

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 18, 2009)

Seeing his name it wasn't the body part I was expecting him to pull the truck with. In his native country those guys pull with a part a little bit ... lower down the body. 
Still pretty strong. Impressive. Now he's up for a 747 ...hmm that should be interesting... even with his whole body strength behind him. 
Good luck Mr. Singh.


----------

